# Foliage not doing so well...



## Grits (Jan 26, 2008)

I have an Amazon Sword and a Hygrophila They both looked pretty good for a while. They all have really good root systems still. But the foliage is going down hill.

The Amazon Sword leaves are getting holes in them, you can see through them, and the tips of the leaves are turning yellow.

The Hygrophilia is getting new growth at the top but the lower leaves are turning black around the edges and kind of curling up.

Thanks in advance!

Matt

PH 7.0
Nitrates 40
Nitrites NA
KH 4
Amonia 0


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

your nitrates are a bit high. im not sure if that afects plants, but still


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

High nitrate are usually good for plants. But they need other nutrients too. Ask the plant gurus about ferts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

What size tank and how much light do you have (wattage)? I'm guessing you don't have enough light.

If light isn't the problem, then the next issue will be nutrients. Are you dosing any fertilizers? 

The melting look of the leaves points more towards light....


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Grits said:


> I have an Amazon Sword and a Hygrophila They both looked pretty good for a while.


My post is predicated upon "a while" meaning several months after which you purchased them.

Partially per JOM if they were mine I would purchase Seachem Flourish.

Dose at twice the recommended quantity for a week and thereafter as recommended.

Increasing the lighting duration may also help.

Please note that the damaged leaves will not recover and should be pruned from the plants.

TR


----------



## Grits (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks!

It's a 75 gallon tank. I have 1 40 watt Power-Glo 18,000K light. I've had the plants for about 2 or 3 months.

Is Seachem Flourish safe for the fish? I haven't added any fertilizer yet. I don't know the first thing about that and I don't want to hurt the fish. 

I have:

1 Red Tail Shark
1 Rainbow Shark
2 Clown Loaches
3 Spotted Corydoras
1 Zebra Bottia
2 Golden Rams
2 Black Iridescent Swordtails
2 common plecs


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Lighting is indeed your problem.  You have very very low lighting and those plants will not do well without increasing your wattage. Even adding fertilizers will not help them IMO.

If you are on a budget, I suggest picking up 2 double shop lights, which will give you 160 watts over the tank. That should be enough for your Sword, which requires a tad more light than the Hygro. I suggest getting 40w bulbs that are in the K range of 6000-10000, as your 18,000K is above the plant spectrum. You may need to buy the bulbs at the LFS or online, but pay attention to the Kelvin (K) rating on them and don't go by what they say (for example: "plant bulb")....they aren't always the right K rating even though they say they are for plants.

If you can spend a little more (for better fixtures), then I suggest getting a T5 HO fixture like this one: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770 or getting a compact fluorescent one that is 130 watts of light. The T5 HO fixture has higher light output, but the wattage is lower. I'd suggest that one, as its going to be cheaper than most 130w PC fixtures.

You will need to get a new fixture to get more wattage. You won't find bulbs higher than 40w for your fixture.

I suggest you upgrade soon, as your plants are going to continue to deteriorate without more light.

Once you get more light, then we can talk about nutrients. Dosing nutrients will not harm the fish. Once you get more light, your plants will need more nutrients. Seachem Flourish is good for the small micro nutrients. I wouldn't get it just yet though.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I split my fern in two. One side grew many new sprouts and is doing great. The other one, several leaves died and hasn't grown any new ones, but the three left are still green and in good condition. I wish I could get it to sprout new leaves too.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Lighting is indeed your problem.


JOM: you have way more experience than I but where I am coming from is that

[1] I believe that I have several thin vallisneria

[2] My tank has 260W of PC comprised of two fixtures each of which has one 10000K bulb and one 7100K bulb.

[3] My tank also has has newly acquired 300W of 14000K HQI_MH.

[4] My vallisneria were experiencing symptoms similar to those posted by Gritz but while experimenting with Flourish and lighting durations, by observation of the density of algae on the front wall of the the tank

[5] the new vallisneria leaves, which are growing onto the surface, are not experiencing these symptoms and hence my post.

TR


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lighting is indeed your first problem. You also appear to be low on potassium and maybe iron.


----------

